# rear bumper fascia?



## choate05 (Jul 8, 2007)

I need one. i'll pay 150.00 shipped.


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

were do you live and i think you are miss judging the price a little oem costs around 700 dollars and that is not even painted yet


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

i think you are miss judging the price of the oem bumper they are around 700 dollars and that does not include paint shipping is like 50 dollars do to size so maybe you should like claim it instead


----------

